# Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra



## heilhornet (5. März 2011)

Ich bräuchte Eure Hilfe beim Kauf einer Meerforellen-Rute, die ich etwas Zweckentfremden möchte. 
An meinem Hausgewässer habe ich festgestellt, daß die weitesten Würfe die größten Zander bringen. Nun möchte ich mir eine Weitwurfmaschine zulegen und liebäugle mit zwei Modellen von Balzer. 
Einmal mit der Magna Matrix MX-9 Seatrout und dann mit der Alegra Seatrout Dyneema.
Hat jemand aus dem Forum vielleicht schon beide Ruten in der Hand gehabt oder idealerweise schon damit gefischt?
Welche ist die Härtere und wieso hat die Alegra so viele (11) Ringe? Ist das nicht schlecht für die Wurfweite? 
Leider haben die Händler bei uns in der Gegend keine Mefo-Ruten auf Lager und deshalb bin ich auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen.
Helau und Alaav oder so!


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra*

Hallo,  #h

Ich fische die BALZER Magna Matrix MX-9 Seatrout 3,10m WG 10 - 45 gr. schon etliche Jahre. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. #6
Die andere von dir genannte Rute habe ich noch nicht gefischt.  #d

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## heilhornet (6. März 2011)

*AW: Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra*

Hallo Rolf,
ich habe vor eingen Jahren ein paar Würfe mit der Magna gemacht und das Wurfverhalten sowie der Köderkontakt hat mich beeindruckt.
Dieses Modell hatte einen Korkgriff und das aktuelle Modell hat einen Shrink Rubber-Griff. 
Ich nehme an, Du fischt auch mit dem Vorgängermodell, das man leider in keinem Laden mehr kriegt.
Das aktuelle Modell soll etwas weicher sein.
Trotzdem Danke für Deinen Tip, vielleich treibe ich die "alte" ja doch noch irgendwo auf.

Gruß Klaus!


----------



## woern1 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra*

Hab' auch die Magna (schon 3 oder 4 Jahre alt) und bin vom Blank und den Wurfeigenschaften sehr begeistert. Hab' eine 3000er Shimano  Sahara drauf mit 12er Fireline, das passt wunderbar und ist auch gut austariert.

werner


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra*



heilhornet schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,
> ich habe vor eingen Jahren ein paar Würfe mit der Magna gemacht und das Wurfverhalten sowie der Köderkontakt hat mich beeindruckt.
> Dieses Modell hatte einen Korkgriff und das aktuelle Modell hat einen Shrink Rubber-Griff.
> Ich nehme an, Du fischt auch mit dem Vorgängermodell, das man leider in keinem Laden mehr kriegt.
> ...




Ja so ist`s Klaus. Es ist noch die "alte" Rute. #6
Habe mir vor 6 Jahren die Rute noch ein zweites mal zugelegt. Die erste Rute habe ich seit 7 Jahren. Damals gab es die Rute als "Restposten" für 69,95 €. Die erste hat noch 89,95 € gekostet.
Ich fische die Shimano Twin Power 5000 FA an der Rute. Insgesamt ist das Gewicht schon recht hoch. Dennoch ein super Gespann.  #6
Meine erste Rute habe ich gleich mit einer 74er eingeweiht.
Man war das geil!!!  :vik:

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## heilhornet (6. März 2011)

*AW: Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra*

Rolf, von Deiner 74er hab ich doch schon mal was gelesen...
Klasse Fisch, gratuliere. 
Dein damaliger Bericht hat mich unter anderem ja auch auf die Magna gebracht und meinen ersten Eindruck bestätigt. 
Ich frag mich was die Händler mit den tausend Ruten machen, die sie nicht an den Mann bringen. Ich vermute an den Hersteller zurückgeben. Aber was macht dieser dann damit? Neue Ringe, neuer Lack, neuer Name? Würde mich echt mal interessieren.
Recycling geht ja mit alten Ruten wohl eher nicht.
Gruß Klaus!


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra*



heilhornet schrieb:


> Rolf, von Deiner 74er hab ich doch schon mal was gelesen...
> Klasse Fisch, gratuliere.
> Dein damaliger Bericht hat mich unter anderem ja auch auf die Magna gebracht und meinen ersten Eindruck bestätigt.
> Ich frag mich was die Händler mit den tausend Ruten machen, die sie nicht an den Mann bringen. Ich vermute an den Hersteller zurückgeben. Aber was macht dieser dann damit? Neue Ringe, neuer Lack, neuer Name? Würde mich echt mal interessieren.
> ...




Vielleicht ein "Solidarbeitrag" an die Schwellenländer!?   :q#6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## eddy (6. März 2011)

*AW: Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra*



heilhornet schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte Eure Hilfe beim Kauf einer Meerforellen-Rute, die ich etwas Zweckentfremden möchte.
> An meinem Hausgewässer habe ich festgestellt, daß die weitesten Würfe die größten Zander bringen. Nun möchte ich mir eine Weitwurfmaschine zulegen und liebäugle mit zwei Modellen von Balzer.
> Einmal mit der Magna Matrix MX-9 Seatrout und dann mit der Alegra Seatrout Dyneema.
> Hat jemand aus dem Forum vielleicht schon beide Ruten in der Hand gehabt oder idealerweise schon damit gefischt?
> ...




Hey

Ich fische die Alegra seit Herbst letzten Jahres. Hatte vorher eine World Champion Seatrout 3,15m (6 Jahre)

Das mit den 11 Ringen macht sich nicht bemerkbar bei der Wurfweite (3,25m)
Fische mit Blinker und Spirlino,geht beides super (auch am Forellenpuff)

Der Preis wäre noch so ne Sache hab für meine 125.-€ bezahlt

gruß eddy


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. März 2011)

*AW: Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra*



heilhornet schrieb:


> An meinem Hausgewässer habe ich festgestellt, daß die weitesten Würfe die größten Zander bringen. . .
> 
> 
> > Also wenn du mit Gummi fischen willst würde ich dir davon Abraten...
> ...


----------



## heilhornet (7. März 2011)

*AW: Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra*

Moin Mirco,
das mit der parabolischen Aktion mag schon stimmen, wobei ich mich frage, wie die Mefo-Angler dann ihre Bisse erkennen. Bleiben die einfach ohne Anhieb hängen?
Deiner Aussage mit der "slow-taper-action" kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen, da bei beiden Ruten was von einer "fast-taper-action" in der Beschreibung steht.
Wie es aussieht werd ich wohl oder übel warten müssen, bis bei uns die Räuber wieder frei sind und mir dann von meinem Spezi die alte Magna mal ausleihen und sie einem genauen Praxis-Test unterziehen.
Trotzdem Danke für Deinen Tip mit der Bisserkennung, darauf werd ich auf jeden Fall besonders achten.

Gruß, Klaus!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. März 2011)

*AW: Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra*

Na für Meerforellenruten sind die Ruten schon recht schnell, nur "leierst" du ja beim Blinkern den Kram mit strammer schnur ein, d.h. deine Spitze der Rute ist bereits auf "vorspannung" somit merkst du den Biss recht gut, läßt du allerdings einen Gummifisch absinken (und hier kommen ja bekanntlich 90% der Bisse) ist deine Rutenspitze nicht "vorgespannt" und die doch recht sensible Spitze dieser Mefo-typischen Ruten würden die leichten Bisse halt verschlucken.
Du kannst halt eine "Fast-Taper" Aktion einer Gummifischrute nicht mit einer "Fast Taper" Meerforellenrute vergleichen...
Ausserem stimmen meist die Wurfgewichtsangaben bei MeFo Ruten nicht (bei Balzer erst recht nicht)...
Das beste ist wirklich Du probierst es zuerst aus, denn was willst du sonst mit einer MeFo Rute anfangen wenn sie zum Zandern nichts taucht!!!


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## vermesser (7. März 2011)

*AW: Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra*

Ich kann meinem Vorredner leider nur zustimmen. Die Idee, eine Meerforellenrute aufgrund des ähnlichen Wurfgewichts auch auf Zander mit Gummi zu nehmen, ging voll in die Hose. Du bekommst keinen vernünftigen Kontakt zum Gummi und wenn dann nur mit viel zu schweren Köpfen. Die sind von der Aktion viel zu weich, schlabbrig oder was auch immer. Das geht leider nicht zusammen.

Andererseits sind Gummiruten fürs Mefoangeln nicht das wahre...zu steif, obwohl das Wurfgewicht sogar niedriger ist.

Was aber gut funktioniert, ist eine Meerforellenrute zum Blinkern auf Hecht zu verwenden...meiner Meinung gibt es kaum bessere Ruten, um mit Blech auf Distanz den Hechten nachzustellen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. März 2011)

*AW: Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich kann meinen Vorrednern leider nur zustimmen...


 
HMMM, auch wenn ich hier der einzige war der mit Skepsis darauf reagiert habe :q weiß ich auch aus erfahrung das das einfach nix wird, habe vorhin extra nochmal meine MeFo peitsche eingepackt und ein paar Würfe mit nem Gummi gemacht...

Das ist SCHE***...

Lass es lieber, spar die Kohle und lass dir evtl mal ne Rute aufbauen...

Dann hast du was ordentliches , auf deine Angelart abgestimmtes Gerät und sicherlich viel Freude!!


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## vermesser (8. März 2011)

*AW: Balzer Seatrout Matrix oder Alegra*



Boot angler schrieb:


> HMMM, auch wenn ich hier der einzige war der mit Skepsis darauf reagiert habe :q



Upps, hab es nur überflogen und dann geantwortet. Ich werde das mal fix editieren.

Aber grundsätzlich bleib ich bei meiner Meinung: Eine Meforute ist gut für Blech und kleinere Wobbler, ob nun auf Meerforelle oder Hecht. Aber sie hat eine grundsätzlich andere Charakteristik als eine Gummirute.


----------

